# On-Line Magic Item Cost Calculator



## TarionzCousin (Mar 18, 2007)

Okay, I am certain that I've seen an on-line magic item cost calculator, but I can't find any today.  :\ 

*Where are they hiding? *


I'm trying to calculate the costs of different items not quite found in the DMG. 

1. A Staff of Teleportation. It's a 5th level spell, so it can't be a wand.
2. Various Bardic Instruments.
3. Rings that function like Wands. How much does it cost to put a spell of X level into a ring?

My brain hurts today and I don't want to attempt math.


----------



## EyeontheMountain (Mar 18, 2007)

Never seen one, and D&D magic items cannot be made by simple calculations due to the varying nature of spell powerEach custom item requires DM decision-making as to cost.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 18, 2007)

It's an art not a science so just reducing it to cold formulas just does not always work.  The first one sounds simple but there is even disagreement if a Staff can hold only one spell.


----------



## Agent Oracle (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, i can't do number 1, but for number 2, give me a range of "Bardic instruments" Most of them cost the same as a basic musical instrument, but certain ones have different optional bounses for being masterwork (The drum, fiddle, flute, harp, horn, lute, lyre, mandolin, and pan pipes are all listed in Complete Adventurer)


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 18, 2007)

Agent Oracle said:
			
		

> Well, i can't do number 1, but for number 2, give me a range of "Bardic instruments" Most of them cost the same as a basic musical instrument, but certain ones have different optional bounses for being masterwork (The drum, fiddle, flute, harp, horn, lute, lyre, mandolin, and pan pipes are all listed in Complete Adventurer)



I've got Complete Adventurer. I was hoping to find a broader spectrum of bardic items. I think someone somewhere updated the 2E 'named' instruments for 3E, but I couldn't find it. I don't have specific wants, just a desire to see a list of options.

My google-fu is weak today.
---

I guess I'll break out the DMG and do some calculating.


----------



## Meloncov (Mar 18, 2007)

The price reccomendations in A&E guide aren't OGC, so such a genorator would have to be pretty limited.


----------



## Thurbane (Mar 19, 2007)

Not sure how up to date this is, but I've used this one in the past:


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 19, 2007)

Thurbane said:
			
		

> Not sure how up to date this is, but I've used this one in the past:



Thanks! It's good enough for me.

Of course, I'm DM'ing this particular game, so if my numbers aren't perfect....


----------

